# Parrot Lovers=)



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I found a super friendly forum for people who love parrots, and want to learn about them.

http://www.theperch.net/discussion/index.php?referrerid=7456


----------



## Wilder (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.birdboard.com/forum/ is another good bird forum. I visit both of those, and I've seen you about on Talk Parrotlets as well. Welcome to the feathered jungle.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got a neurotic 25 yr old African Grey!


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not a fan of birdboard.

I currently own 7 birds; a parakeet, a lovebird, and 5 zebras.

I had a mishap a while back with one of my finches, and all the people on birdboard gave me was crap about how I don't have a vet. I'm not going to pay hundereds for a vet for a finch that cost me 5 bucks. Whatever the vet cn do for me, I can do myself for free. All that goes on there anyway is a wierd obsession about bird butts and parronts (parrot parents). I noticed that they handed out a bunch of crap to others who couldn't house their birds properly (We do it with fish do, it's a beginer thing, we've all done it, no body's perfect).


----------

